# Hallelujah's Triplets!! New piccies added pg2.



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:boy: A2








Background...









:girl: A3








Momma giving kisses...

















:boy: A4

















Showing the gold boy A4 and the girl A3 together. Girl on left, boy on right...


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

So cute!!! I can't wait for my Daisy to kid! I am crossing my fingers for a gold girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

congrats on the triplets -- but its an "A" year


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

congratulations .....they are sooo cute , beautiful colors :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

Congrats.... :thumbup: they are so adorable...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

So cute! Love them!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

:clap: congrats! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

Thank you!!!!


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :leap:

Connie


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

I love them congrat. Is that a moonspot on the one? Was not sure it just looked like it might be being how out of place it was. At the same time it looked black so it may not be?

CONGRATS!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

awww!! they are all very cute!!! and you got a GIRL!!!! i have to admit the buckskin is my fav


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

Congrats on three beautiful kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

Thanks everyone!

Yes the two gold kids definitely have moonspots and they're actually a dark chocolate. I haven't really noticed any on the buckskin yet.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

Congratulations!!!  They are beauties!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

Thank you! I've been watching them on the camera since I got up and both they're an active bunch and I don't think they've left the udder alone. LOL Hallelujah should be HUGE in no time at the rate these little ones are eating. hehe


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah's Triplets!!*

More piccies!!! 
A2 "needs a name"...
























Hallelujah's boys together...









A3 "Halo"...

























A4 "Halftime"...


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

so cute!!! I love that little girl! Her name is really sweet too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice looking goaties ...you have there.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness,,  they are soooo adorable, how do you ever get any work done?? I would be down in the barn hugging them and never get my dogs groomed,, (mobile dog groomer). Congrats on the new family.. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I must admit that many of my chores are going without being done. LOL Gotta love them babies!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats!! they are soooooooo adorable!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats,I love the buckskin buck :greengrin: You have such pretty goats :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful, keep hoping I get a buckskin here but havnt yet.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

They are JUST TOO CUTE! Love buckskins...


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Adorable  I vote "Snickers" for A2. Reminds me of chocolatey goodness


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Little mister A2 is so full of character. He's already stole my heart. He's sneaky and mischievious. I just love him. He'll be hard to let go of when the time comes.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

how about archangel for little A2, or heaven sent?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm trying to use Hal on her kid's names this year. That's where I got Halo and Halftime from. I just don't know about the little buckskin. He's the one with the most character too.


----------



## Mare (Jan 20, 2010)

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: They are beautiful!!!!!! :stars: Congrats!!!
Can you put one of them in a box and mail it to me!!!!!  Hope all goes well. I bet their Mommy is proud!!!!! Mare


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

cute, cute cute.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh how sweet. They are adorable


----------

